# Hedgie safe wood paint?



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Wasnt sure if i should post this here or in cage setups... but anyway i have wanted to do this for a while but now i think it is finally time to paint Norma's hide which is wooden. I want to seal it with a coat of some sort of paint so that when she dirties it i wont have such a hard time cleaning it :roll: oddly enough she has not ever made it dirty up until recently and fortunately i have been able to clean it up. i plan on sanding it down and painting but i was just wondering if anyone knows a good safe non toxic paint i can use to decorate/coat & seal it for easy cleaning & maybe even to make it cuter


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

I plan on painting my hedgie's wooden cage too (eventually) and I looked up "baby safe" paints. http://www.make-baby-stuff.com/finishes-for-wood.html


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Ask at the paint / hardware place...they will tell you all the ones that are non-toxic when dry.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Thanks both of you! :]


----------

